# anyone use a pessary?



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am having trouble with incontinence and my dr. is suggesting trying a pessary first before any surgery. It is a device that looks sort of like a diaphram that is used to hold the uterus and bladder in place. I do not want surgery but I am getting to the point when I jog even a little bit I am urinating on myself. Gross!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Tiss,I don't have bladder problems, at least not to that extent, so I have no experience with pessary's. Maybe it would be worth trying it for awhile?I hope whatever you decide, the problem is taken care of.Be well..Hugs.Jeanne


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Jeanne, it is a noninvasive way to try and curb this problem. Two of my sisters have had the bladder suspension surgery--one did very well and the other has had real problems. So, I want to avoid surgery as long as possible.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Tiss,I haven't used one but my Mom tried one and it lasted about 2 days. She couldn't stand it and it actually made her incontinence worse. ***** Of course she may have waited just a teensy bit too long to see a urologist in the first place... (no maybe about it...







)******She was waaaaay prolapsed by the time she went. She ended up having the surgery and a vaginal hysto done at the same time a little more than a year ago. She's 79 and says she can feel it dropping over the course of the day still... but "It's not too bad, plus it is back up there in the morning." (Yes she actually said this to me this week.







) The urologist says she isn't a good surgical candidate (No kidding... spent a week in the ICU in congestive heart failure after that surgery...) so this week at her check up he wanted her to try the pessary again. Go ahead... guess what she said???... LOLOy...I wouldn't go by her.. if you are in a lower stage of prolapse I would go for it. See if you can get used to it and maybe you *can avoid surgery. Think positive.. I sure do not blame you for wanting to avoid the OR. And they do work well for many folks according to my Mom's urologist. Why not give it a try for a little while anyway.Tiss I wish you didn't have to mess with any of this at all. ((((((((((Tiss))))))))BQ


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had to use one after the birth of my second child for about six weeks for my uterus, and while it was a nuisance, it did the trick. Of course, I had a hyst. 5 years ago, and don't have the uterus anymore, so maybe it would have sagged again, who knows? Aforementioned child is now 20 though, so it worked for me.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Hi Tiss,Check out the UPRISE site and message board for lots of helpful info on all kinds of pelvic prolapse. I'm sure someone on the board will have lots of anecdotal advice regarding pessaries as an alternative to surgery.http://prolapse.hyperboards.com/index.php?...rd_id=1&start=1They've helped me GREATLY in my present situation.Best of luck!


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you tried Detrol LA? It's not a cure all, but it works well for me.


----------

